# Thinking about building a carboy rack



## jgmann67 (Apr 22, 2018)

Three years ago, I converted a basement bar into a wine room. The bar itself is at least 10 foot long and sat 4 people comfortably. So, I spun in around and pushed it against the wall. I use the top of the bar for aging carboys and store stuff underneath. 

It works, but doesn't maximize the space. I was thinking about building a rack for carboys to double my effective storage. Instead of 6 carboys, I could set up a double deck that holds 12. 

Anyone build something similar?


----------



## salcoco (Apr 22, 2018)

yes if you plan on having the carboys full you will need to account for the weight. I ending up using two by four for risers and two by eights for the platform. the platform was supported every three feet(check this space so you can place at lest two carboys between risers) by a two by four connected to the risers.


----------



## johndghost (Apr 22, 2018)

The bottom of this rack holds 14 carboys very effectively, and has enough room above to take samples and add sulfite, etc. Tilting the top of the carboy out a few inches allows a racking cane to slide in so I can rack without moving the carboys.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 22, 2018)

That’s cool


----------



## salcoco (Apr 22, 2018)

have you populated this with full carboys to test its strength?


----------



## JamesGrape (Apr 22, 2018)

To someone just looking at your pic and not knowing how you built it - shear strength looks like something to check. You don’t want it lean over to one side when loaded at the top. (Not an issue with the top 3rd). Easy to anchor to the drywall or studs if any concern.

It’s a very attractive unit.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 22, 2018)

The wine artist formerly known as jonhd "LOL" has one just like it in his avitar and it is quite full.
Im sure its secured to the wall


----------



## johndghost (Apr 22, 2018)

salcoco said:


> have you populated this with full carboys to test its strength?



Certainly!!!


----------



## johndghost (Apr 22, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> The wine artist formerly known as jonhd "LOL" has one just like it in his avitar and it is quite full.
> Im sure its secured to the wall



Yeah, the WMT site has my account jacked up, can’t log on, so I’m ghosting for a bit til it’s resolved. 

While it is secured to the wall, all of the weight is on the floor. It was loaded like that, 14 carboys for two years. Recently, I’ve been converting the top 7 spaces to bottle storage.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 22, 2018)

That is pretty awesome. [emoji1303]


----------



## Cxwgfamily (Apr 24, 2018)

I build the attached carboy holder out of some lumber I saved from a deck we demoed and some excess slot board. Not very pretty but functional. It is really serving its purpose well.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 24, 2018)

johndghost said:


> Yeah, the WMT site has my account jacked up, can’t log on, so I’m ghosting for a bit til it’s resolved.
> 
> While it is secured to the wall, all of the weight is on the floor. It was loaded like that, 14 carboys for two years. Recently, I’ve been converting the top 7 spaces to bottle storage.



Hey Ghost, LOL, just a craftsman to a craftsman question. How did you join the horizontal shelf?

A general note to others considering a carboy rack. Structurally speaking, a 6 full gallon carboy doesn't weight squat. if you had a 2x4 on front and back with a plywood shelf you could load it with as many carboys that would fit, especially if the back side was attached to a wall.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 24, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Hey Ghost, LOL, just a craftsman to a craftsman question. How did you join the horizontal shelf?
> 
> A general note to others considering a carboy rack. Structurally speaking, a 6 full gallon carboy doesn't weight squat. if you had a 2x4 on front and back with a plywood shelf you could load it with as many carboys that would fit, especially if the back side was attached to a wall.



The vertical plywood dividers are continuous, and the horizontal shelves were inserted into a dado joint, then the face of the plywood (where the layers were visible) had a 1/4" mahogany facing applied to it. Each shelf is only 12" wide, so a full carboy is really no load to speak of.........


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 24, 2018)

Johnd said:


> The vertical plywood dividers are continuous, and the horizontal shelves were inserted into a dado joint, then the face of the plywood (where the layers were visible) had a 1/4" mahogany facing applied to it. Each shelf is only 12" wide, so a full carboy is really no load to speak of.........



I was looking fo a dado but didn't think of the facing.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 24, 2018)

Screws, nails, glue, biscuits, rabbits.... bullocks!. Dado shmaydo. Rack carved from 1 piece of wood will be the new trend. I like heavy wine.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 24, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Screws, nails, glue, biscuits, rabbits.... bullocks!. Dado shmaydo. Rack carved from 1 piece of wood will be the new trend. I like heavy wine. View attachment 48274



White oak or red, could potentially be a few barrels laying there


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 24, 2018)

Had so many ideas goin through my head. Decided on a cool bench and whole bunch of firewood actually. Some stumps for simple seats/tables around the firepit too. Oh and the next tier of my fantasy football leagues trophy (ran out of engraving space. Current champ adds to trophy if desired. I desire). 
Unsure of tree species. And still have no idea where or how carboys will be situated. Currently on the floor.


----------



## MacsWife (Apr 25, 2018)

johndghost said:


> View attachment 48221
> The bottom of this rack holds 14 carboys very effectively, and has enough room above to take samples and add sulfite, etc. Tilting the top of the carboy out a few inches allows a racking cane to slide in so I can rack without moving the carboys.




Nice Rack


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 25, 2018)

My solution was to put my carboys on rolling carts. Two to a cart. Worked great, so easy to move around. But this year I was running out of room so I built a table above. I've only had the table a few weeks but it seems to work out great. Hope to have 2 more barrels on top in the future. Roy


----------

